# bigegest fish eve kept



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

What is the biggest fish alll of u have ever kept in a tank/pond? pics would be cool...lets see who has had the biggest one


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

9" red


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

20" Pacu 15 Lbs. Easy


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

10" Caribe


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Peacock bass 15"


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

My snakeheads are 26'' and 27''.

Edit: Forgot about my old two redtail catfishes were 22'' and 28'' (I have some pics of them in my gallery)


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

jan said:


> My snakehead is 27'', but I know that there was a member with a pretty big redtail catfish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the rtc is the person im lookin for.....they r so badass aat like 3 ft


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

I had a 15" oscar, and my rtc was about 17" but he was eating all my fish so its in my buddies tank at the moment


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

18" LMB caught from lake. Kept in my tank for a year, then ate it.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> What is the biggest fish alll of u have ever kept in a tank/pond? pics would be cool...lets see who has had the biggest one
> [snapback]1173637[/snapback]​


I had 7 3' grass eating carp in a 1acre pond, but then a otter killed them


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

had a 18" yellow bullhead for a week or so...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

13'' oscar. i never got an oscar to that size again, what a beast he was


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

2FT Knife

30" Fire EEL

4FT. Driftwood


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

in case ne of u were wondering mionie was my 8 inch oscar that i actually sold today..nothing impressive he was actuallly ver ugly for an oscar


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

heh. 6" pleco....

unless you count the 12" oscar we had when i was like 4.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

16" walking catfish, and the vbastards still growing.

(thought you were dead trish







)


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

17" saifin


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Biggest iv kept at home is probably an oscar, got to about 9 inches. The carp and the orfe in the pond are probably bigger though.


----------



## RAYMAN45 (Oct 2, 2004)

around 30 " red snakehead


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

two 27 inche pikes..


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

frankenstein


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

one of these guys, they look around eight to nine


----------



## DucatiRave21 (May 27, 2005)

a 28" palamino trout. just cleaned the pond and checked it out. didn't get a pic i'll try to get one for ya. also an 11" RES, didn't know they got that big, lol!


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

15" Rhom... i miss the guy too...


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thePACK said:


> two 27 inche pikes..:laugh:
> [snapback]1179407[/snapback]​


Sweet Pike...









I had an 11 inch Caribe


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

18inch ripsaw catfish for 2 years


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

big daddy that died due to previous poor owner ship, i tried to save it


















moved to hospital tank


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

my FH is like 6-7 inches now









biggest fish ive ever had tho,lol


----------



## bee (Feb 12, 2005)

8inch pacu.


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

bee said:


> 8inch pacu.


yup me too. MY 6 inch oscar is next.


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

20in Black shark


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

damn that thing is a monster!


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

mauls said:


> damn that thing is a monster!


that thing is huge! any tank mates?


----------



## labeo (Apr 3, 2004)

Scott C said:


> damn that thing is a monster!


that thing is huge! any tank mates?
[/quote]

Yeah he has a few tankmates i keep mostly fast moving barbs with him that he cannot catch like tinfoils and cigar sharks ect as he has killed over 6 fish before inc Mystas cat,Jag cichlid,and other sharks.


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

This is Neptune my Pacu she is 2 years old and 22" long and well over 20lbs!!


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...she is a beauty, now you can see that they are called tankbusters for a reason









Just got to love those pacu's.......


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

An 11" pleco. Nothing special.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

2 30"+ kois and loads of others.


----------



## brett-12345 (Oct 30, 2005)

12" red tail catfish, he was a monster in a 2.5' tank. he ate £200 of fish including a arowana larger than himself, a 10" knife fish, a cichlid pike, a 6" silver shark and also attempted to eat a 10" polypterus.


----------

